# Grey mare - pastels on velour paper



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## MovingOn (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow! That is awesome!


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

really pretty


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Very nicely done! I love that it was done in white pastels. Props to you for working with pastels - they aren't my favorite because they're SO messy!


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

beautiful, I love how 3d and life like you are able to make them! Very nice work. You really have an eye for muscle and bone and draw the hair accordingly. How long does a piece typically take you? And how long have you been doing this?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Remarkable.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you guys! 

@jwhisperj: Thank you! The time it takes me to complete a piece varies..it depends on the medium, size, pose and also the quality of the reference photo. This one would have taken about 15 hours. I've loved drawing since I was a little kid but I have only been doing this 'seriously' (i.e. accepting commissions) for about 4 years. It was also 4 years ago that I first picked up a pastel pencil.  I also work in charcoal, watercolours, graphite and coloured pencils.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_Incredible. You're talented.
_


----------



## jwhisperj (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I think that they are wonderful. Thank you so much for sharing always look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## HorseArtist (Apr 22, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

